# Anyone have tix to the big game?



## Hawgcop15 (Mar 1, 2007)

Any season ticket holders who won lottery looking to sell their tickets to fellow officer and wife, please give me a shout. We didn't make the cut for tickets and I figured there might be someone not heading out to Arizona. PM with any info will be greatly appreciated.

:musicboo:


----------

